
COTA: Improving Uber Customer Care with NLP and Machine Learning - foodbaby
https://eng.uber.com/cota/
======
jpatokal
Seems like a lot of work to get a supposed 10% agent efficiency gain, and the
article is silent on whether this translates to improved customer
satisfaction. If anything, it seems like this would further exacerbate the
tendency of high-volume scripted support to be unable to deal with anything
that's not the common case.

Most ML in support implementations I've seen, including the one in my team
[1], focus more on providing solutions directly to the user so they never need
to talk to an agent in the first place, which (if successful) provides far
large efficiency & user satisfaction gains.

[1] [https://youtu.be/bFHk2wUaCCs](https://youtu.be/bFHk2wUaCCs)

~~~
divs1210
I had the misfortune to be on the receiving end of their stupid AI recently.

I posted a ticket saying i was overcharged unfairly for a trip, and a bot
_resolved_ the issue and sent a reply apologising for the incovenience and
hoping i use uber again soon.

I demanded to speak to a human, but got the same automated reply again!

Boooooo!

~~~
volgo
>I demanded to speak to a human, but got the same automated reply again!

Why? It's a low margin business and stuff like this drives up cost for
everyone. I'd rather have low cost rides than talking to human support

~~~
divs1210
I want a refund, but am unable to get through the bots to actual people who
might be able to help me.

What would you do in my situation?

~~~
volgo
Honestly their bots are pretty good about giving back refunds - I've never had
problem

------
SpikeDad
I assume their AI will learn from the Uber executives and will soon be
responding with racist and misogonistic resolutions to problems.

